# **Official funny pic and caption thread**



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Please DO NOT take any offense 









Iverson - "So, it's 2 steps then spin?"









The flying white boy









"DDDDDDDDDIS IS FOR MY COUNTRYYYYYYYYYY"









MJ - "Sorry Derrick, I just farted"









"I THOUGHT I TOLD YOU WHITEBOYS NOT TO COME IN HERE"









"Damn.. I cant jump anymore"


















Kidd - "There's a BOMB INSIDE"









Robinson - "WHAT DO I DO KNOW?!"









Curry - "AHH.. My sack!"
Terrecne - "AHH.. My back!"









Shaq - "My hand just turned into a... ball???"









Grant Hill taking a bullet for someone


















Clark - "Mercy!! Mercy!!"


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Harpring trying to get on a poster with some style









Elton - "Is that a sausage in your pants?"
Q - "Actually Elton, it's an erection"









MJ - "Coach, can you tell Rip that he didnt make the shot?"









No ones paying attention to Kobe









"Back that *** up!"









Vin Baker - "DAAAMN! He got a nice ***"









Ref - "DAAAMN! He got a nice ***"









Gugliotta - "Watch out for his what?"









Tinsley mocking Kidd









Ferry- "I just got done hackn Shaq, and I felt his package and man its like"
Duncan- "I KNOWWWW, its like"









Brown - "But Coach, that guy right there in the stands told me there ain't no fried chicken in New Orleans" 



















Score - Mavs 101, Jazz 69
Stockton - "YESSSSSS! FREEEEEE CHALUPAAAAAAAS!" 









Stackhouse - "Someone put a bomb in the ball again *sigh*"









Webber - "Tyra! Quit looking bored! I promise I'll play better in the 4th tonight.....Tyra don't ignore me like this!"









Bibby - "Shaq, I really did like your last album, I swear." 









Walker - "Can I get a lapdance?"









Kidd after bumping heads with his son


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Shaq - "OOOH, Mr. Fairy"









Kobe- "damn shaq why you hiding the MVP trophy in ya shorts?" 

Shaq- "um kobe thats not the trophy its on the table over there" 

Kobe - "well its MY MVP :clown:"









Kobe - "no jason I didnt know they used your sons head as the model for the ball on the trophy, thats great"









Kobe - "Hey yall say hi to Jason Kidd son"

Just to let y'all know, these were taken from another site. I thought they were funny, so I posted them  (the ones I'll post from now on will be from me)

Well, contribute!


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Horace - "Come on knees.. Just one more time"


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Nothing really to say about this one

**Where do u guys get all those cool pictures?**


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>popeyejones54</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Type in a player's name in google image search


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

"I'm gonna say this again...my head didn't hit the rim!"









"Playing no defense is great"-J Rich


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>popeyejones54</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

"Oh so you wanna play touchy touchy eh?"









"Stop searching my pockets, I have no weed on me!"









"Face it, I'm better than you little boy"










"Stop calling me names!"











"I hurt my little toe again!"


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Those are some great photos! :laugh:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Stockton - "Hey, Tim.. What's that?"
Duncan - "Where??"
Malone - "Pardon me as I steal the ball "









MJ - "Excuse me Karl. Didn't mean to get in your way"









McGrady - "Fooled y'all *****z again"
Mckie - "Daamn!! He did it again"









KG just kneed Pierce in the balls









"I am Yao. Yao put ball in basket."









"Maan.. This is too easy"









"Damn, I need to take a ****"

















"WHAT?!!!!? FLAGRANT FOUL?!









"Maan.. This white boy think he gon' block my shot?"









MJ - "Cot Damn you ugly!"


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

"Why don't you guys cheer for me?"









"Eat My ***"









"You can't do this J-Rich"









"Yea I can!"


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Kobe looking quite gay









Horry - "Ey Kob, that better be your knee"
Kobe - "Don't worry Rob.. I'm just happy to see you"
Horry - :uhoh:









"Damn.. my ankle's acting up again"









"Last week messed around and got a triple double"


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

"Nothing special I'm doing, just doing the daily dunking over the 7 Footer"









"Why did cousin Tracy go to Orlando?"









"I'm not a ball hog"









"Do you know who I am?"









AI-"I forgot my arm sleeve..DOH!"


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Pierce-"OK Antoine, a little happy there are we?"









"Terrell Brandon's leaving?!?"


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The real reason Jordan came back.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

This speaks for itself.

Duke is gay.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Kittles - "Where you think you goin? Get your fine *** back here!"









PJ Brown - "Now I KNOW that this white boy doesnt think he's actually gon' make THAT"









Anderson - "Iverson has the cutest lil ***.."









Stockton using his lightning quick speed









Magic - "Remember that huge orgy we had back in the day?"
Isiah - *Blushes*









Dale Davis - "The ref aint looking so"









"Why are these guys jumpin for?"









Tractor - "MAAN, YOU STEPPIN ON MY BUNYON"









MJ - "So Kobe, how do you say 'quit copyin me' in Italian?"
Kobe - "Well.."









Pippen - "Well, Michael.. I dunno if I ever said this before, but I love you man"
MJ - "You gay or something?"


















"MAAN, Get your dirty hands off my ***!"


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

"Damn, I'm in trouble"









"My 'D is so good, I can make Kobe double dribble"









"WWMJD?"


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

"Don't hate me because I'm beautiful"









Shaq- "Dirk, its not your wife!"
Dirk- "It's not? I could have sworn she looks just like my wife.."









"I left the Bucks!"









"Still no cheers?"


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

"Landing time 64 minutes"


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

Coach! It's my knee!! ... I mean, my back!









I got a toothache, I can't play tonite!









I that's it, I broke my hand, I'm out for the rest of the season.









HAHAHAA... Yea, my career is a joke!


----------



## Panama_Jesus (May 9, 2003)

:laugh: Keep em comin


:upset: @The Camby jokes


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Tyrone Hill - "Eh.. Whats the point?"









Lindsey Hunter cracking a joke about Kidd's son









Robinson - "But that ***** right there is makin fun of my moms "
Ray Allen - "Who? That ***** right there? Damn he's ugly"
Ervin - "Let it go man, let it go"









"Ugh.. It's Jordan"









"WHHY MUST WE PLAY THE BULLS AGAIN LORD?!! WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYY?!?!?!?"









Harper - "You saw me Shaq? I took that foo to school"
Shaq - "Food?! Where?!"


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Michael Curry: "DETROIIIIIIIT ROCK CITY"
Ben Wallace: *air guitars*









Bob Ryan: I'd like to smack Joumana Kidd.
Jason: Been there, done that.









Kidd: Haha, you're stupid.









Iverson: Well at least my boy isn't retarded.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>scj</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude...those really aren't that funny.:no:


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>scj</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And we have a winner!!

:rotf:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Camby and Jason/T.J. Kidd ones are the best.:yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh...and the Elton Brand/Quentin Richardson one was pretty damn hilarious too.:yes:


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>popeyejones54</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao! :laugh:


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>scj</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um...ok??

Some pics are quite funny tho.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

[sarcasm]I'm so sorry I can't please all of you[/sarcasm]

But, contribute!
There are some good ones here


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kiddmvp04</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh:


Look at Kenyon Martin's face and Kobe looks like he's trying so hard :laugh:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Gizmo Kidd and his clingy side kick fly into battle.









Iverson: It's OK. You're going home E.T.


----------



## Excel (Aug 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the best one:laugh:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Not basketball related but...*

All you can eat.............


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

just testing


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

AI and his tight defense...


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

scj why all the racial comments on the White people?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>popeyejones54</b>!
> scj why all the racial comments on the White people?


Please dont take offense. Most of the white comments werent from me. I got nothing against them.. If any of these offend you, just ask me and I'll take them out


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

>


This one is great.

"Tim Hardaway kicking Pippen in the nads"


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

For all you fellow Laker fans!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mo Pete: "I don't feel like running drills today, coach.... coach?"


----------



## eternal_s9o7m (Aug 24, 2003)

Dirk: wow, how'd he get that bald spot so young?
Rasheed (ignores Dirk and protests call)


----------

